# It's the most wonderful time of the year!



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

Opening day for Major League Baseball of course!

Going the next 3 nights!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Who is your favorite team?


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

Angels


----------

